# Latest app download



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm running an ancient version of the app since it stalls at checking for updates. Does anyone have a link to a recent version of the app? Support is being no help to me.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

There are several threads below with people willing to share the link.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's a link to an older 1914 version:
(link removed)
Here's a link to a version most don't have, at least I think? But not sure how it will work with your phone:
Version 3459:
(link removed)

I remove the links after some time otherwise anyone can come here and download.
If you still need one let me know.


----------

